# NC problems with 129 satellite and smoke?



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've started having some issues with a few channels over the past week (139, 176, 239, 350, 402) with varying degrees of pixelation and audip dropouts.

I've typically had a solid installation with 40-50 on all 129 transponders, and I know that is atypical for the 129 location... but on the transponders these channels are located I'm finding that sometimes they dip down to 25 and are no higher than 37 in most cases when I'm seeing problems.

Other channels on 129, on other transponders, haven't exhibited the same symptoms.

The reason I'm posting... is that I suddenly connected some dots in my head... there has been a major fire burning in eastern NC for a couple of weeks now... and just this past week the local news started talking about how Raleigh air quality has gone down and we can see some smoke drifting westward from the big fire in our area now.

So it got me to thinking... I wonder if this has now started to interfere with my 129 reception. 110/119 were always high so it would take a lot to knock them down... but with 129 being lower, maybe this is what is happening to me now.

Anyone else in central or eastern NC have a dish pointed at the 129 location and having increased problems with some HD channels lately please join in and let me know if I'm onto something.

IF correct, then I'm guessing I have to live with it until the smoke literally clears.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Wildfire smoke, full of particulate matter, can certainly affect signal strength.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

The smoke was really bad the last few day’s. The wind direction has changed and the smoke is gone now from my area. I had some problems with a few channels but its better now.


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm in eastern Johnston County. I haven't "noticed" any negative effects of the smoke on satellite reception. My 129 signal was as weak as it has ever been. 15 - 25 strength on a "good" day. (Tall tree issues. Dish is up 15 ft on a twenty foot C-Band pole).
However, I would assume if the smoke was thick enough, the effect would be like cloud cover from an oncoming thunderstorm.

David


----------



## jack95 (Nov 29, 2006)

Recorded the race on TNT yesterday and had several "lost signal" gaps in the recording. Southeast of Goldsboro here. Few showers to the north yesterday but no rain to the southwest. Noticed pixelation on some other HD channels past few days for no apparent reason too. Didn't note the channel or time though. Maybe the smoke.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies!

Taking into consideration other complaints about 129 and lower-than-other-birds signal from that location... I figure it might not take much to interfere.

As I type there is a nice t-storm outside... so while my reception is a bit spotty right now because of the heavy clouds... I'm hoping the rain will help the atmospheric conditions a bit and look for an improvement tomorrow.

On the negative side... Several channels today had 33-38 signal strength and were still breaking up... and since that is well above the red zone, I'm thinking there could be more than just signal strength issues in play here. Maybe a combination of a bunch of things (low signal, atmospheric interference, up/downlink problems) affecting some channels more than others.

Whatever it is, I'm being watchfull now and taking note to see if things continue going downhill or make any improvement.


----------



## timhk (Sep 26, 2007)

I have had no DISH problems here in eastern NC as far from the smoke, but completely lost all my RDU stations OTA during the smoky week


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Although I haven't seen blue sky for more than 20 minutes in six days and very frequently can't see the tops of the trees I have lost less than 10 on the satellites. Surpising to say the least.

(This relates to my California's Redwood Coast is Burning thread.)


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> Taking into consideration other complaints about 129 and lower-than-other-birds signal from that location... I figure it might not take much to interfere.
> 
> ...


Since I am in the same vicinity I'll chime in. While I will get a little spotty when there is a major storm I am not haveing the same problems you are. I did also have techs come out 3-4 times to adjust to get where I am. I'll check my sig strengths for you if you'd like.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

cdub998 said:


> Since I am in the same vicinity I'll chime in. While I will get a little spotty when there is a major storm I am not haveing the same problems you are. I did also have techs come out 3-4 times to adjust to get where I am. I'll check my sig strengths for you if you'd like.


Actually, it appears that much of my problem was being caused by my backfeed connections (using existing coax for other-TV-distribution). Not sure if I had a connector or splitter/combiner suddenly go bad or what, but since removing all of those, I have not had the problems that I was having for almost a couple of weeks solid there.

It isn't the cure-all for everyone, but I've learned it is something worth looking at from my experience.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I've typically had a solid installation with 40-50 on all 129 transponders, and I know that is atypical for the 129 location...


Actually no, AFAIK those levels are entirely typical for the 129 location.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BarryO said:


> Actually no, AFAIK those levels are entirely typical for the 129 location.


I guess I've just been seeing lots of folks with signals in the 30s posting when they are having problems and figured most folks were not getting as high as I was. I know my 110/119 signals are considerably higher than my 129... but didn't figure most folks with 129 were getting very high numbers on average.


----------

